# Apache 1.3.33, Vhosts gehen nicht



## Ben Ben (2. August 2005)

Auf meinem Apache 1.3.33 unter CentOS gehen die Vhosts nicht :-\
Die Module dafür sind alle drin.

Der Server hat einen DNS-Namen abc.de
Zusätzlich einen Namebased VHost xyz.de
Nur funktioniert hier die TRennung nicht sauber.
Der Vhost sieht so aus:


> NameVirtualHost IP:80
> <VirtualHost xyz.de:80>
> ServerAdmin webmaster@xyz.de
> ServerName xyz.de
> ...



In der httpd.conf weiter oben zum "normalen" Host:


> ServerAdmin root@acb.de
> ServerName abc.de
> DocumentRoot "/var/www/htdocs"
> <Directory />
> ...



Bei einem Zugriff auf abc.de kommt ein 404 / not found.
Bei einem Zugriff auf xyz.de kommt der gleiche Fehler.
Komisch ist nur, auch der Zugriff auf abc.de taucht nicht im eigentlich error / acces log auf, sondern ebenfalls im Log vom Vhost yzx.de
Hier dann mal der Logauszug. Die ersten beiden Zeilen sind für abc.de, die zweiten für xyz.de:


> [Tue Aug  2 12:47:17 2005] [error] [client IP] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/xyz.de/
> [Tue Aug  2 12:47:18 2005] [error] [client IP] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/xyz.de/favicon.ico
> [Tue Aug  2 12:47:23 2005] [error] [client IP] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/xyz.de/
> [Tue Aug  2 12:47:23 2005] [error] [client IP] File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/xyz.de/favicon.ico



Alle Verzeichnisse ab var/www gehören nobody, unter dem auch apache läuft. Chmod habe ich testweise mal für alles rekursiv auf 777 gesetzt.
Im Verzeichnis xyz.de befinden sich genügen Datein, u.a. index.php und auch mal ne index.html. Nur selbst wenn ich eine der beiden explizit angebe bekomme ich nen 404 und im Log steht mal wieder das file does not exist zeug.

Auch ein Ändern der Zeile <VirtualHost xyz.de:80>
in <VirtualHost IP:80> brachte keinen Erfolg.


Achso und ich bin ratlos :-\


----------



## Dr Dau (2. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich vermisse die Angabe als vHost zum Hauptserver.


			
				apache.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Hauptserver verschwindet
> Wenn Sie virtuelle Hosts zu einem bestehenden Webserver hinzufügen, müssen Sie auch einen <VirtualHost>-Block für den bestehenden Host (Anm.d.Ü.: und bisherigen Hauptserver) erstellen. Die ServerName- und DocumentRoot-Anweisungen zu diesem virtuellen Host sollten die gleichen sein wie die globalen ServerName- und DocumentRoot-Anweisungen. Führen Sie diesen virtuellen Host als erstes in der Konfigurationsdatei auf, so dass er als Standard-Host fungiert.


Am besten guckst Du dir mal die Dokumentation von Apache dazu an.
Die ist zwar für Apache 2.x, dürfte in diesem Fall aber keine sonderliche Rolle spielen.
Dafür ist sie auf deutsch.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. August 2005)

Hier fuer Apache 1.3.
Jedoch auf Englisch.
Aber es sollte kein Problem sein die von Dr Dau gepostete Dokumentation zu Apache 2.0 zu nutzen da sich die VHosts nicht gross unterscheiden.


----------



## Ben Ben (2. August 2005)

Gut dieser Teil hat wohl in der Tat gefehlt, zumindest geht der Hauptserver.
Was nun aber nicht geht ist der eigentliche Vhost.
Hier kommt in der Errorlog vom VHost dann: 
File does not exist: /var/www/vhosts/xyz.de/blah.txt
Obowhl der Pfad existiert und auch die entsprechenden Rechte hat.
Zumal die Daten des "Hauptservers" in /var/www/vhosts/abc.de/ liegen.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. August 2005)

Wie sieht deine httpd.conf denn jetzt aus?


----------



## Ben Ben (2. August 2005)

So jetzt gings. In der Tat hat der Haupthost als VHost gefehlt,
zu allem Überfluss hat dann warum auch immer ne Berechtigung nicht
gepasst obwohl alle rechte gesetzt waren. Sonst hätte ich es warscheinlich
schon vorher durch try & error gelöst.
Dann vielen DAnk für den Denkanstoss


----------



## Dr Dau (3. August 2005)

Bitte.  
Dann markiere dein Thema bitte als erledigt, in dem Du unten auf "Status: nicht erledigt" klickst.


----------

